# I want to cry... (Don't let this be your truck)



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

Fire Dept inspector determined the block heater failed. What a bite. Passing cop on patrol noticed the fire and alerted us at about 1:00 AM this morning... When your stuff is burning it seems like forever 'till the firemen show up. Fortunately no one hurt and they kept my garage from burning. Plow was not hooked up. This will be fun when the claims adjuster shows up tomorrow. Not.


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow that sucks. what kind of truck was it?


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Waterboss;754836 said:


> Fire Dept inspector determined the block heater failed. What a bite. Passing cop on patrol noticed the fire and alerted us at about 1:00 AM this morning... When your stuff is burning it seems like forever 'till the firemen show up. Fortunately no one hurt and they kept my garage from burning. Plow was not hooked up. This will be fun when the claims adjuster shows up tomorrow. Not.


 that sucks....what year and model was the truck? was that your truck or a clients?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Well that sucks


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

That was my personal truck. "02 GMC Sierra 2500 HD with the D-max and Allison. Plow is a Boss 8" Superduty. It was parked alongside/ just forward of my detached garage . Got my wife's mazda Protege 5 moved just in time. I only plow my house and Mom and Dad's, so no commercial stuff and I'm not up the creek with customers. I work for the Dept. of Public Works and plow the roads in the village here. Timer was set to kick the block heater on at midnight for my ride to be warm at 3:00 AM. Heavy Duty timer it was on didn't malfunction and breaker the circuit was on tripped. Was plugged into a heavy duty lighted end cord as well.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

That's a Real Bummer! Hope the insurance comes through for you!


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Waterboss;754851 said:


> That was my personal truck. "02 GMC Sierra 2500 HD with the D-max and Allison. Plow is a Boss 8" Superduty. It was parked alongside/ just forward of my detached garage . Got my wife's mazda Protege 5 moved just in time. I only plow my house and Mom and Dad's, so no commercial stuff and I'm not up the creek with customers. I work for the Dept. of Public Works and plow the roads in the village here. Timer was set to kick the block heater on at midnight for my ride to be warm at 3:00 AM. Heavy Duty timer it was on didn't malfunction and breaker the circuit was on tripped. Was plugged into a heavy duty lighted end cord as well.


not to put salt in the wound but why would the block heater need to be on for 3 hours?


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Cat Man 77;754868 said:


> not to put salt in the wound but why would the block heater need to be on for 3 hours?


To warm it up??? just a guess...

btw, when you get a new truck... make sure it's a ford sorry bout' the fire


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Steve G.;754876 said:


> To warm it up??? just a guess...


Dang it you beat me to it

Thats what I was going to say


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

When it's cold out (below 20F) I found that it helps my truck start a lot easier. Still was on the two original factory batteries. Glad I didn't replace them or buy too many spare parts. Factory owner's manual recommended amount if time too. Yes, I actually do what the manual says to do, I'm kind of a dork like that.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

man that sucks  I keep my truck plugged in at night on colder nights guess I am stopping that starting today, I also have a 93 benz diesel that I dont plug at all fearing this would happen to it 

hope the insurance pays for it and the new truck should be a real diesel truck ( cummins ) haha


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Steve G.;754876 said:


> To warm it up??? just a guess...
> 
> btw, when you get a new truck... make sure it's a ford sorry bout' the fire


i know what a block heater does....we have class 8 trucks that we only plug in for 1 hour and they fire right up. and they are twice the size in cubic inches and only have 3 batteries. and that's after sitting for many weeks in 10 - 20 degree weather. did that truck have glow plugs?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

sorry to hear about your truck

at least it was the only thing that was destroyed


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

That sucks man. Thankfully it was only the truck. Best of luck to you.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Sucks about your truck. Hope the insurance comes thru for you and as quick as possible as we all know it can snow at anytime.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

i would have cried. you would have heard me sobbing in the background


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the sympathy. I don't post much, but I knew you guys would understand. Yeah, It had glow plugs, and I had tried the cycling them twice deal, but found that plugging it in let it spin right over and not sound like a bucket of bolts, so that was what I had always gone with for the cold temps. Above 20F it didn't get plugged in. Was a fine plan till last night. I'll try and upload some aftermath pics tomorrow eve. Gotta finish getting stuff together for the adjuster and hit the hay.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry to hear about that man.. goodluck getting it sorted out


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cat Man 77;754892 said:


> i know what a block heater does....we have class 8 trucks that we only plug in for 1 hour and they fire right up. and they are twice the size in cubic inches and only have 3 batteries. and that's after sitting for many weeks in 10 - 20 degree weather. did that truck have glow plugs?


Why don't you start a thread about your experience.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Are we really going to debate why the truck was plugged in? ******** a$$ question if you ask me. 1 hour wouldn't do sh!t, plus 10-20* isn't cold.....I sure hope they start!. They (Dmaxes) start just fine cold, it's just nice to hop in a warm truck, period. I've never once plugged my 05 in this year and it pops off instantly in below 0 temperatures. 1 hour or 48 hours, who cares? Plugged in overnight, my 03 reads 160F on the edge. It's nice to hop in and go.

The Ford comment was stupid too b/c it's not as if it couldn't happen to any other brand..... although I know it was a joke. 

Sorry to hear about your loss waterboss.........hopefully you get reimbursed well.

Edit, LOL, good one Dave!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

sorry about your truck man.. glad it didn't get your garage and your house


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your truck. I see your from Buffalo NY as am i . Where abouts do you live? Ask the adjuster what the biuy back price might be on the truck if there is any thing left worth while. hope all goes well for yea.


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Also sorry about your truck thats a bummer. As long as the insurance gets you equal value or a replacement and no one go hurt.


----------



## haybaler (Apr 6, 2007)

my cummins will start at -10F, but I like to plug it in overnight just so it warms up in the cab fast and the window is already defrosted.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow if it was me I would be so mad.

I am sorry about that.



Have you call company who make that timer? Was it make by CHINA?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Steve G.;754876 said:


> To warm it up??? just a guess...
> 
> btw, when you get a new truck... make sure it's a ford sorry bout' the fire


Yeah, okay- that way it'll catch on fire as a result of the brake fluid/cruise control module- they don't call 'em FLAMMABLE FORDS for nothing!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

chcav1218;754919 said:


> i would have cried. you would have heard me sobbing in the background


Yep same here! :crying::realmad:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Waterboss;754851 said:


> That was my personal truck. "02 GMC Sierra 2500 HD with the D-max and Allison. Plow is a Boss 8" Superduty. It was parked alongside/ just forward of my detached garage . Got my wife's mazda Protege 5 moved just in time. I only plow my house and Mom and Dad's, so no commercial stuff and I'm not up the creek with customers. I work for the Dept. of Public Works and plow the roads in the village here. Timer was set to kick the block heater on at midnight for my ride to be warm at 3:00 AM. Heavy Duty timer it was on didn't malfunction and breaker the circuit was on tripped. Was plugged into a heavy duty lighted end cord as well.


Breaker may just tripped after the cord caught fire and shorted it self out


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;754960 said:


> Why don't you start a thread about your experience.


Why what an excellant idea JD


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry about your truck man, I hope the insurance covers everything without hassle. I don't own a Duramax, so I plug mine in with the hopes that this will happen, maybe i'll get one someday.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that. Are you sure the plow wasn't on ? It may have burnt to the ground . I'll get the ashes removed for you . It sounds like you did all you could do . don't forget about the new front tires on their too.


----------



## maple-guy (Jan 11, 2009)

Well... I hurts just to see your pics... sorry for your loss.

I have a 02 GMC Sierra 2500HD Dmax/Alli AND my girlfriend has a 2008 Mazda 5. Sure hope It won't append to me... I frequently plug it in because my batteries are no longer strong enough in the very cold mornings. But it is true, they do start very well in the cold with good batteries.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Man that really sucks about your truck. Hopefully insurance plays their part with no problems.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Waterboss;754922 said:


> Thanks for all the sympathy. I don't post much, but I knew you guys would understand. Yeah, It had glow plugs, and I had tried the cycling them twice deal, but found that plugging it in let it spin right over and not sound like a bucket of bolts, so that was what I had always gone with for the cold temps. Above 20F it didn't get plugged in. Was a fine plan till last night. I'll try and upload some aftermath pics tomorrow eve. Gotta finish getting stuff together for the adjuster and hit the hay.


that's a shame... all because of a faulty block heater, was the block heater factory or a add on?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

crb 2500;755226 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Are you sure the plow wasn't on ? It may have burnt to the ground . I'll get the ashes removed for you . It sounds like you did all you could do . don't forget about the new front tires on their too.


What? Ashes? Tires? Huh?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mkwl;755380 said:


> What? Ashes? Tires? Huh?


LOL


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

mkwl;755380 said:


> What? Ashes? Tires? Huh?


He's saying to file a false ins. claim. Plow burnt to the ground, that's why you can't see it. And to say it had new tires on it to try and get more money.

Sorry to hear about your truck it makes me:crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought maybe he plugged it in because he doesn't give a crap about his carbon footprint so he plugs it in for at least 3 hours so several trees have to be cut down to provide the power or a strip mine or two have to be dug so he can fire up his nasty diesel and further destroy the environment. 

Or maybe it's just because he wanted to because it's a free country.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;755391 said:


> He's saying to file a false ins. claim. Plow burnt to the ground, that's why you can't see it. And to say it had new tires on it to try and get more money.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your truck it makes me:crying:


Oh, you mean insurance fraud.

Yep, great idea. And when they ask for the receipt for those brand new tires you'll tell him to do what? Call a bail bond agency?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Block heaters are there for a reason, why not use them? If we did not need them they probably would not put them on. Carbon footprint my asz, He is on his original batteries still, pretty environmentally friendly for an '02. Only pug it in for one hour, that was a good one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieseld;755400 said:


> Block heaters are there for a reason, why not use them? If we did not need them they probably would not put them on. Carbon footprint my asz, He is on his original batteries still, pretty environmentally friendly for an '02. Only pug it in for one hour, that was a good one.


Finally, someone who gets it.

As for the carbon footprint, it's called sarcasm. Used it to answer a stupid question with more stupidity.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;755391 said:


> He's saying to file a false ins. claim. Plow burnt to the ground, that's why you can't see it. And to say it had new tires on it to try and get more money.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your truck it makes me:crying:





mkwl;755380 said:


> What? Ashes? Tires? Huh?





Mark Oomkes;755402 said:


> , it's called sarcasm. .


It was a funny or maybe sarcasm . I've found when your down laughter helps pick you up . I didn't think anyone would be dumb enough to do it .


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Were you able to get any more pics of your truck in the day light? Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

crb 2500;755432 said:


> It was a funny or maybe sarcasm . I've found when your down laughter helps pick you up . I didn't think anyone would be dumb enough to do it .


Yeah, but this is plowsite, thinking isn't required.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, hopefully you come out ahead.


----------



## delawnman (Nov 14, 2008)

Amen brother, this isnt a brand thing - it's a bad luck thing. Let's hope the insurance gods are feeling generous to you. The worst part is that we all have to WORRY that the insurance company wont cover it. Tell me that doesnt scare all of you.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

mark oomkes;755453 said:


> yeah, but this is plowsite, thinking isn't required.


roflmao!!!


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

OK got some daytime aftermath pics. Adjuster came this afternoon - sounds like they will be going after GM since it was a factory installed block heater. A subrogator (sp) may be coming tomorrow to video it and secure they scene till it can be towed out of here. As far as money goes, I don't think I'll be able to duplicate my truck with what they are offering me without having payments again. I just finished paying for it this past december. This was supposed to be gravy-no-payment-time. Did get an extra 2 grand for low miles(60,000)... barely broken in. Ironically fire inspector has a similar GMC truck and speculates that with the intense heat, loss of coolant and aluminum parts that the D-max engine is beyond rebuild. He also thought the Allison had more than its share of heat as well. Thought about buyback, but I wouldn't feel right being the one to sell the tranny and have it crap out on the buyer. Short box is still minty tho'. Mostly I want to try to get more money - still have to call them tomorrow because they aren't giving me anything extra for the truckside plow wiring or pushframe - just lumping it under the "plow prep" package it has, which as you guys understand doesn't mean that a plow came with the truck. Still seems like there are miles to go before it's settled. Yeah, it doesn't work out overnight, but what a bite. Not looking froward to actually trying to find a "new" vehicle either. In anycase, I may have a spare straightblade joystick, hoses and fluid, and truckcap for sale... I know this sounds snobbish, but I loved my truck, it was fully loaded and I don't want to not be able to have one as good as that one was...I'll always be saying this truck isn't as good as my old one... this economy sucks for having to think about doing payments again, so the bottom line is probably going to come down to replacing it only with the money they give me. Arggh. Enough venting for now. Thanks guys.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Man that sucks. Good luck to you


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What was that adjuster smoking??? That truck is totally salvagable.LOL. Good luck with that claim. Insurance adjusters are part of that bottom feeding group which includes lawyers among others.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't settle for the insurance companies first offer. My wife was T-boned at an intersection a few years back while driving the kids to school and the car was a write off. Our insurance co. only wanted to give us $3 500 for the car and I felt it was worth $8 000. I kept on them for more money and eventually ended up getting $6 000. Not exactly what I wanted but at least we had an extra $1 500 for a replacement vehicle. It is a PITA process.
Good luck.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Well you can look at it this way. It didn't get into the cab, so anything you had in there you can save for the most part anyway. As far as belongings go. Is it a reg cab or a ext cab? If they rebuild it they are on crack, heat does a number to everything. You'll have to replace the plow mount, the whole interior. Sorry to hear about your loss again. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Bajak;755942 said:


> Don't settle for the insurance companies first offer. My wife was T-boned at an intersection a few years back while driving the kids to school and the car was a write off. Our insurance co. only wanted to give us $3 500 for the car and I felt it was worth $8 000. I kept on them for more money and eventually ended up getting $6 000. Not exactly what I wanted but at least we had an extra $1 500 for a replacement vehicle. It is a PITA process.
> Good luck.


agreed you dont take what they give you keep asking for more they will give in I had a car fall off the lift in a STS years back and first offer was $1200 ended up getting $7500 out of it

the interior is still in good shape you should take off every thing you can and let them haul away a shell even the wheels can be reused


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I dought the front wheels may be reuseable. They are alluminm and that fire was hot. I wouldn't reuse those front wheels. The back ones are fine. Hows the rear bumper? I may want to buy it off you if it is in good shape.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not sure if you are looking new. but here is a nice 02 with 40k on it loaded up. Your sub frame should match up. You just be down to wiring. Not sure what insurance is going to give you.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/1037911852.html


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That not look really bad but would be cost close $4,000 and under to fix it.

You say it was cause by block heater that catch fire? I hope it was not those CHINA heater.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow sorry about your truck. If there is any good side to this, diesels seem to be going very cheap nowadays, so maybe you can get a good deal on a replacement.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Milwaukee;756164 said:


> That not look really bad but would be cost close $4,000 and under to fix it.
> 
> You say it was cause by block heater that catch fire? I hope it was not those CHINA heater.


i would think 4k would be low, The fire departmant probably did 4k just putting out fire,. I am sure they put some sort of axe right through that radiator and intercooler. Plus the fire may have melted under dash wires. And all the water in the interior. And its going to get a salvage title. MY feelings would be let it go. If you can salvage some things off it like LED tailights or running boards. Plus take off the truck mount. I would think damage would be in excess of 10k. Nothing is cheap anymore. And Chevy parts are pricey.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If it was my truck, I'd let it do to the bone yard. Heat does horrible things to metal. The plow frame is junk also. Just get a new one. Like i said heat does horible things to metal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;756164 said:


> That not look really bad but would be cost close $4,000 and under to fix it.
> 
> You say it was cause by block heater that catch fire? I hope it was not those CHINA heater.


You're going to put an entire front clip, engine, transmission, all new wiring harnesses, gauges, tires, wheels, front differential on for $4K? That's just for starters.

No way that engine or transmission is rebuildable. I wouldn't even trust the transmission case after that much heat.

Throw in all the rest of the crap under the hood and that repair is at least $15K.

Mil, what are you smoking? Not car fire fumes. Been to enough vehicle fires and have been on 2 departments with body shop owners to know that there isn't anything but the box, rear end, tires\wheels and bumper left to salvage.

You might be able to save the seats, afterall, the junkyards leave all their crap exposed to the elements and then think it's worth top dollar.

I had a very, very minor fire in a Dodge V10, just had to replace a couple wiring harnesses and it was over $1200.



JDiepstra;756171 said:


> Wow sorry about your truck. If there is any good side to this, diesels seem to be going very cheap nowadays, so maybe you can get a good deal on a replacement.


Wow, no comments on a Dodge never having that problem? Or a Cummins?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;756346 said:


> Wow, no comments on a Dodge never having that problem? Or a Cummins?


Yup, should have bought a dodge with a cummins, wouldnt have to plug it in then!

That was to make Mark happy!

That Sucks! Atleast someone seen it and all you lost was the truck and not the wifes car or the garage.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Crash935;756365 said:


> Yup, should have bought a dodge with a cummins, wouldnt have to plug it in then!
> 
> That was to make Mark happy!
> 
> That Sucks! Atleast someone seen it and all you lost was the truck and not the wifes car or the garage.


I plug mine in just so it is warm in the mornings taking the kids to school...LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Crash935;756365 said:


> Yup, should have bought a dodge with a cummins, wouldnt have to plug it in then!
> 
> That was to make Mark happy!
> 
> That Sucks! Atleast someone seen it and all you lost was the truck and not the wifes car or the garage.


Good thing he had insurance. 

Despite not having it listed in his signature.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

wow, that is terrible! I never left my diesels plugged in overnight... But that was only because it doubled my electricity bill. Insurance adjusters are the devil. One of our installers at work got hit by someone who lost control on a snowy road just last month. The truck is a 2004 ext cab long bed 4x4, 5.3 with 190,000 miles on it and its been a work truck its whole life. I mean the interior is beat, dents and scratches all over, ect... $8700 worth of damage to the truck and they didn't total it  the driverside frame horn is tweaked, grill, headlight assemblies, core support, radiator, hood, both fenders, bumper assembly, oh and he was pulling a trailer and the factory GM hitch snapped and the toung of the trailer went in between the rear bumper and the tailgait.... All at 45mph. the truck drove the 200 miles back to the shop tho!


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

The insurance adjuster is NOT your friend.
He works for the insurance company.
His job it to get you to settle for the least amount he can.

His job is to save the insurance company as much money
as he can...

My garage burnt back in 81.

Their first offer was 8k. This was on a 21k loss.

Then the adjuster comes back like my buddy and Says
"I got them to bring up the offer really good. 10K....

I told him to go to h e Double LL...

Just because I was young at the time, he thought I must have been dumb...

When he came back a 3rd time with a stupid offer of 12k, I told him I was getting
a lawyer and sueing the pants off them.....

That got his attention and they finally came thru with the maximum amount my
policy covered...

Dont let them screw you.. Play hard ball and demand like replacement.....


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Milwaukee;756164 said:


> That not look really bad but would be cost close $4,000 and under to fix it.
> 
> You say it was cause by block heater that catch fire? I hope it was not those CHINA heater.


Wow where have you been 4K will not come close to touching that, you probably got $600 in new front rims and tires alone, not to metion the Allison TCM controller mounts the the radiator shroud and has atleast a 60 wire harness going to it, intercoolers and radiators, that truck is totaled. The Diesel Ally combo is a $7500 - 10K option for a reason and most of that stuff is damaged.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Sorry on the loss of your truck.Do you think it's possible that a critter somehow started the fire? Just a way out thought.


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

Picked up copies of the police and fire reports on my way home today. Both are accurate, and the write up from the fire investigator,who is an Assistant Chief, and the incident narrative by the other Assistant Chief who was on scene are both excellent and well written. My hat is off to our fire dept. for the job they did, how they did it and coming through with reports in such a timely fashion. Started writing them a thank you letter, but can't find words good enough to say thanks when you think about how bad it could have been. Still have more arguing to do with the insurance co. I am more than a little relieved to get the reports and have them say that the fire was a result of the wiring to the block heater shorting out. There must be a lot of arson fires or something because the ins co. almost acts like you did something criminal. Maybe that's part of their tactic to put you on the defensive. I hate this process. Have learned more about wiring/fires/ins. co's than I ever wanted to. Not to mention what a giant time suck it is. Have to get estimate of original value and estimate of replacement value for my plow set-up for proof of value to start fighting them on it. My local Boss dealer has always been great to me & know me by name when I'm in for parts or to buy metal for projects, so I'm sure they will come through with the info for me.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

my block heater melted the crap out of the end of my cord one night...came home late with wife and kids and saw cord all melted down bumper...WOW...scary...no fire though..


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

what insurance company are you dealing with????


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

At this point I probably shouldn't name the co., but it is one of the bigger co's (not Geico) and everyone I've spoken with has said I should have the best shot at a fair settlement from them. Guess you still have to fight for every penny tho' - gotta stand up for yourself because no one's going to do it for you. Been with my agent since I could drive (16) and I'm over 40 now. Agent gives great service but these days filing a claim has to go through all the proper channels. It's all big business.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

hedhunter9;756507 said:


> ...
> I told him to go to h e Double LL...
> ....


You told him to go to heLLLL?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

First thing I said to myself was is this guy is screwed if he has accounts to take care of! Then I said, he should'a had the plow on just for "insurance reasons" lol.

I got my insurance set up in a manner that it will pay for new or whatever I can find in a pinch in that situation.


----------



## BlownL67 (Dec 28, 2007)

My bosses kid wrecked the family Jeep Liberty several weeks ago. The truck had over 120k miles, new engine, brand new tires, brakes, etc. Insurance offered just a little over $5,000 for the truck alone. My boss was not happy with the $5000 offer from insurance and appealed the amount. After about a month of haggling and digging up receipts, he got a check for $8500. Just prepare to put up a good fight if need be! Sorry about the loss.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn- that's a real bummer! I know insurance co's are a real PITA- my Mom wrecked her 2000 Volvo S80 a couple years back- was totaled and they only offered her 12K on a car with 21,000 original miles and was originally $42K (KBB at the time was 32K) Insurance Companies are awful!:realmad:


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

It used to be that you could buy cheap insurance, which would pretty much guarentee an argument when it was time for them to pay up - or you could buy good insurance which would result in them paying straight away and providing good service... 

Is that no longer the case?


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

jomofo - boy, isn't that the truth!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;756164 said:


> That not look really bad but would be cost close $4,000 and under to fix it.
> 
> You say it was cause by block heater that catch fire? I hope it was not those CHINA heater.


Whats up with you and CHINA?!?

4K???

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just the engine is worth more than that!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we had a truck fire a in early january. it was a result of the block heater shorting out. it was a ford f350 utility body with an 8 foot fisher plow and 6.0 P.S. diesel. it was an 05 i think it had 55k miles on it. it burnt the night of a big snow storm and he had to be plowing at 4 am. we got there at 2am. it had the plow on it ready to go. luckily for him he had backed it in b/c of the snow or else it would have taken his garage with it which had his other pickup and plow inside ready to go also. funny coincidence his truck was red also.

he lost the plow and truck. we got there in about 5min after the call and were able to put it out before he lost his tools in the utility body and his garage.

he actually slept through the whole thing we woke him up when we rang the doorbell. he came out all pissed off b/c he got woken up not knowing it was the fire dept telling him his truck just torched itself

but on another note sorry to hear about your truck. hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I sold a plow truck to a guy who had a 94 dodge that burned down in his driveway at night that wasn't plugged in. I never did find out what the cause was?


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Waterboss;754851 said:


> That was my personal truck. "02 GMC Sierra 2500 HD with the D-max and Allison. Plow is a Boss 8" Superduty. It was parked alongside/ just forward of my detached garage . Got my wife's mazda Protege 5 moved just in time. I only plow my house and Mom and Dad's, so no commercial stuff and I'm not up the creek with customers. I work for the Dept. of Public Works and plow the roads in the village here. Timer was set to kick the block heater on at midnight for my ride to be warm at 3:00 AM. Heavy Duty timer it was on didn't malfunction and breaker the circuit was on tripped. Was plugged into a heavy duty lighted end cord as well.


DUDE! Look at my sig, I had a mini underhood fire when I finally used my block heater for the first time, it made me ***** myself! Sorry to see that


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that! Did you get a replacement truck yet??


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

That sucks dude, ive been there done that last fall only it wasnt the block heater...

FIGHT FOR EVERY PENNY THAT TRUCK IS WORTH INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL SCREW YOU.
They should total that thing too.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

D a m n .....!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

oh man did your whole shop catch fire?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep the whole shop did.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wewille;776865 said:


> Yep the whole shop did.


wow thats bad I don't know what I would do. What caused it if you don't mind saying


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bummer, man. 

I hope you had full coverage or replacement insurance...

EDIT: Whoa, s*%#! I just saw you said your shop got fire. Holy hell, that sucks. Did you loose alot of equipment and supplies or not?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

The water heater for the in floor heat started it. And yea lost 3 trucks, a mustang, 2 tractors lots and lots of tools, camper and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Aww, man, that's a mega bummer. Was the water heater elevated or on the floor? Gas or electric? If it was gas, was there any combustibles nearby?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

It was gas and it was elevated a foot and a half off the floor. And no there really werent any combustibles nearby i think i was just unlucky. haha


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just had to ask. I worked for a local plumbing company over the summer (I'm trying to get an apprenticeship). And we had to re-do the plumbing in a fire unit.

What had happened there was the gas water heater had a little too much gas before the pilot caught and it blew the excess out the sides. It didn't explode, but threw flames some 4-5 feet out the sides of the bottom.

A basket of clothes or something caught fire and since nobody was home it just spread.

That's why I asked.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep i see what your saying, we elevated it because gas and some other fumes hang low on the floor. Its very important to elevate them a little bit!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;755453 said:


> Yeah, but this is plowsite, thinking isn't required.


Its required its just not always done. Like wearing a seltbelt or speed lmit signs more like a suggestion.


----------



## semeehan17 (Aug 24, 2005)

looks like it got warmed up real good!


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

oo my i am sorry man


----------

